# Irreverent ways to say "dead"?



## chic (Jun 26, 2021)

The other day, I got into a silly jokey mood with a friend when discussing ways to say "dead".

Pushing up daisies.

Six feet under.

Taking a dirt nap.

We became very creative, but I don't want to steal them all. Please add your faves. Of course no offense intended.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 26, 2021)

Kick the bucket, kicked the oxygen habit, immortality-challenged.
One I like was coined by Shakespeare: Shuffled off this mortal coil.
 It's exemplified in the "To be, or not to be" soliloquy, in Hamlet.
​


----------



## Laurie (Jun 26, 2021)

Cropped out, bought the farm, snuffed it.


----------



## Tommy (Jun 26, 2021)

Assumed room temperature.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 26, 2021)

Cash in your chips....Kicked the oxygen habit


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2021)

Croak


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 26, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Assumed room temperature.


I like all these, but this is a new one to me.  Have to remember it.

Years ago I heard a linguist lecture on the spread of the American language up and down the Mississippi river.  Most of the expressions were poker related, a game that was made popular on the River Boats, one of them was: 


Paco Dennis said:


> Cash in your chips


A related one I like is "rubbing out", meaning killing of course.  This apparently comes from Indian sign language, showing rubbing as a sign of death.  It also apparently spread north and south on the river.  Hollywood only much later adapted it to gangster movies.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2021)

Cement Overshoes, classic part of a wardrobe.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

Stiff as a board
Somewhere over the rainbow
Expired
Reaper came calling for them


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 26, 2021)

Sliced and diced.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Jun 26, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Assumed room temperature.


Oh, that's good

I must filch that'n


----------



## Irwin (Jun 26, 2021)

Elvis has left the building.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2021)

Not in Kansas Anymore


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jun 26, 2021)

A friend told me his father had "expired". Do you suppose his father's due date was past?


----------



## chic (Jun 26, 2021)

Timetrvlr said:


> A friend told me his father had "expired". Do you suppose his father's due date was past?


Actually when my grandmother died the doctor called and said she had expired.  I've heard it before too.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

I guess it's better to say a person has "expired" than to say that a carton of milk is dead.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 26, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Assumed room temperature.


And "Took the room-temperature challenge"


----------



## jujube (Jun 26, 2021)

"Gone to be with Grandpa, Uncle Bubba and Jesus."


----------



## Fyrefox (Jun 26, 2021)

_“Taking the long mud nap,” _or _“Becoming respirationally impaired.”  _


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 26, 2021)

The groundhogs are delivering their mail.

God needed another angel for the choir.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 27, 2021)

Some time ago, I had a wonderful German manager who was tragically killed in a car crash.  Word of his death came , written in German, to a colleague who ran the message through a translator and sent it to me, obviously without checking it first.  It advised me that  Herr ....   "mortally unsuccessful is". 

The term "pegged out" is sometimes used to mean 'died'.  This may have originated from games such as cribbage or croquet.
Another popular English expression from the RAF in WW2,  was "Gone for a Burton".  This most likely refers to Burton-on-Trent , the home of English beer making.


----------



## chic (Jun 27, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Some time ago, I had a wonderful German manager who was tragically killed in a car crash.  Word of his death came , written in German, to a colleague who ran the message through a translator and sent it to me, obviously without checking it first.  It advised me that  Herr ....   "mortally unsuccessful is".
> 
> The term "pegged out" is sometimes used to mean 'died'.  This may have originated from games such as cribbage or croquet.
> Another popular English expression from the RAF in WW2,  was "Gone for a Burton".  This most likely refers to Burton-on-Trent , the home of English beer making.


Yes. Pegged out is what we do say in cribbage. Not many know that.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 27, 2021)

- departed
- checked out
- done for
- lost  ("We lost Uncle Bob last night.")


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2021)

Gone.....gone....gone...that's how I was once informed of someone's death.

Demise


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 27, 2021)

Your number is up.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 27, 2021)

Bit the dust....

Gone to meet his maker.


----------



## Llynn (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm surprised no one has offered "kicked the bucket" yet.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jun 28, 2021)

Don’t disturb the Maestro.  He’s _decomposing... _


----------



## timoc (Jun 28, 2021)

Fell off his perch.
Chewed his last chewee.
Kicked his toes up
Gone to annoy God


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 28, 2021)

He's cactus (dead, or as good as)


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 28, 2021)

Timetrvlr said:


> A friend told me his father had "expired". Do you suppose his father's due date was past?





chic said:


> Actually when my grandmother died the doctor called and said she had expired.  I've heard it before too.





Sunny said:


> I guess it's better to say a person has "expired" than to say that a carton of milk is dead.



Expired (meaning breathed one's last breath) is commonly used medical lingo.   It's generally what you'll hear staff say and will see charted in a healthcare setting.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2021)

Bought the farm


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 28, 2021)

So many ways that I don't know.  What I do know is when you die, people cry and beg for you to come back.  But when you do, there's all that feinting, running and screaming.


----------



## chic (Jun 28, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> So many ways that I don't know.  What I do know is when you die, people cry and beg for you to come back.  But when you do, there's all that feinting, running and screaming.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Croak






Being originally from Brooklyn, NY that is the most common term we used.  A dead person being referred to as a "croaker" or a "stiff".


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 28, 2021)

Has anyone mentioned _shuffle off _or_ leave that moral coil_?


----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2021)

Somebody moved this??? You just bought it. That's another way.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 13, 2021)

Wheezed out.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 13, 2021)

Brown Bread! (cockney rhyming slang.)


----------



## Ronni (Jul 13, 2021)

Is you live in the South, then your loved one has passed. Bless his/her heart.

I have NO idea when it became a faux pas  to say that he/she died.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 13, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Is you live in the South, then your loved one has passed. Bless his/her heart.
> 
> I have NO idea when it became a faux pas  to say that he/she died.


It isn't a faux pas. I almost always get to the point and say dead or died. But both those terms have raised eyebrows so I guess a lot of people prefer flowery terms, like Over the Rainbow, Gone to Heaven, etc.

That said, the thread is asking for "_irreverent_ ways" to say Dead, like tits-up, permanently immobilized, dust in the wind, etc.
So, have at it, Ronni


----------



## RubyK (Jul 17, 2021)

After reading all of the posts, I remember my mother used to say, "He passed away."

When a pet dies, some people say,  "He/she went to the rainbow bridge."


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

I don't like when referring to the death of a pet as 'going to sleep.' Very bad, makes children fear actual sleep.  Just wrong, IMO.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2021)

Sleeping with the fishes.
Pushing up daisies.
Six feet under.
Taking a dirt nap.


----------



## Mike (Jul 18, 2021)

When I was very young and still in Scotland, we would
say, "He/She woke up dead", for somebody who died
in their sleep.

Mike.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 18, 2021)

Popped his/her clogs.

no idea where that comes from.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 18, 2021)

What happened to great uncle Urkle?
Well let's just say rigor mortus has set in..


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 23, 2021)

Most FDNY-EMS folks say he or she is: DOA "Dead on Arrival"

Most pre merger NYC-EMS folks said he or she is: DRT  "Dead right There"

Well that's what I heard leastways.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 24, 2021)

Worm food.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

Had a friend who worked as a nurse in an ICU, she said they called it "catching the bus to Cleveland".  She was in Atlanta...

"Taking a dirt nap" has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 24, 2021)

Gone to meet his/her maker
He/she went belly up
He/she bought the farm.
He/she croaked/flatlined/worm food


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

*T*ango *U*niform (*t*its *u*p) heard that one in the British Virgin Islands.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 24, 2021)

Wearing a pine overcoat. (a wooden coffin)


----------



## oldpop (Sep 24, 2021)

Dead as a door nail.

Six feet under.

If this offends someone let me know and I will remove it. It was used frequently in days past. Pooped the bed. Using another expletive of course.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2021)

Not irreverent, but...why do people "pass" or "pass away"? Can't we just say die?


----------

